# List your Not-Recording Shows, for the R15



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Accross the three main forum boards, there is enough clammering about the not-recording shows... 

So... List them... Including the options that you have set for them.

Also be sure to take a quick look to see if you are possible hitting the known 50/100 limit for AutoRecord and ToDo List

Also Note, I have seen from my own experience, that sometimes all the programs don't make it into the ToDo list immediately... but they do show up with in the next 24 hours.... That would lean me towards believing that the R15 looks ahead for the next days activity and recalculate the to-do list... but that is just speculation.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Chicago - NBC-5 10pm News
First Runs
Keep 1
Keep Until Space Needed

-------------
Here is what I was seeing:
It was recording the REPLAY of the 10:00pm news which was at 1:30am the next day. What I figured after a while was happening was this... Since the Guide Data is extremely generic for this program, the R15 was thinking the 1:30am showing was the first run, and the 10:00pm was the repeat, since it was on the same calendar day.


After changing the options to include Repeats in the mix, it would record my 10pm correctly.

Note: the corresponding settings on the TiVo result in the unit recording the 10pm news, then replacing it with the 1:30am replay... Same as the R15 is doing now.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Local Evening news
6PM - 6:30PM Daily
Chan. 13 WLOS in NC

When I hit the "R" in guide it will light to RECOED but hit the "R" again it goes back off. It will not "sense" a series. On my DTivo it will.

Workaround was a manual record.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

never had a show not record


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Accross the three main forum boards, there is enough clammering about the not-recording shows...
> 
> So... List them... Including the options that you have set for them.
> 
> ...


I've only tried the Series Link on shows shown on our local network affiliates, but I've had problems with both of them.

Regis & Kelly
Days of our Lives

I've had them both set to record both first run & repeat, and to keep all episodes.
The result is a 'to do' list with gaps, but if I flip ahead in the actual guide, the 'R))' shows up on the show. Makes no sense...

Incidentally, DirecTV sent a tech out to my home yesterday to observe these issues. The poor guy was clueless. He said he knew how to put up a dish, aim it, show people how to generally use the R-15, but had no idea how to deal with specific recording issues such as what we've been experiencing. He originally said he had to give me another R-15, but he also admitted that I'd probably continue to have the same problems since I was having the same problems with the unit D* had just sent me. He then got approval to give me a refurbished R-10, which I politely told him I didn't want, because it's refurbished - if I'm getting anything, I want it to be new. Anyway, he said he understood, and said I might just want to call D*, raise a little heck with them, and see what they would do. I did so, and they're sending me yet another R-15, and gave me a $20 credit on my bill. They said since I've had this problem with 2 units, they sending this up to the higher levels of their tech folks for research, but they really want to see if even a third unit has the same problem. I have no doubt that it will...:nono2:


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

cmtar said:


> never had a show not record


That's really not responsive to the question. The purpose of this thread
is to document those who have had problems - not to hear from those who are fortunate enough to not have problems...


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

joecool1964 said:


> That's really not responsive to the question.


He never is. I think this may be the first post in a long time from him that didn't end with "I'm glad they dumped TiVo".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Lets stay on topic.... As Joe pointed out, the goal of this thread was to point out problems with recordings.... 

Please... 
(and Joe... Didn't see your post here, when I responded to you over at forums.directv.com... so thanks for posting in both places)


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's a good one. My mom tapes The Young and the Restless on the local affiliate. It didn't record for three days. On the fourth day it did record and suddenly the other three showed up as available.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

You mean it actually recorded them but it didn't show up in the list?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... That is a good one...


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Yes, they were viewable once they showed up in the listing.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Show Title: The L Word - Premier 1/8/06 10PM (not showing in TODO)
Channel Ch 537
Settings: First Run, Keep 5


----------



## gja1963 (Dec 29, 2005)

Directv, R15
Channel #5, CBS WRAL, Raleigh-Durham NC
"The Young and the Restless" - 4PM-5PM, Mon 12/26, Tues 12/27, Wed 12/28
Settings: Series Link, Both, keep 5

Noticed after coming back from seeing the relatives that my wifes show did not tape (she was seriously upset!). We watched one episode this past Friday, and it did not tape the following: 12/26,27,28. It was not in the "To Do List" until Friday. So I had to setup a "manual record" by time and channel. The "History" list did not even show a cancel or anything. I hope that the programs show up like the previous post above....

It's got to be a bug, and it needs fixing so "Momma" will be happy. If she's not happy - nobody is......


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

The Tonight Show with Jay Leno, I have it set to record First Run only, records the show at 10:35pm and 3:02am. the morning show is from 1 week earlier.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

Just a quick update for those who may be following-
I totally deleted both of the series links that I had set up for Regis and for Days.
I set them up again, and this time neither Days nor Regis are scheduled to record on Monday, but they are scheduled every other day. I thought, ok, probably because of the holiday - but I was only half right. Days is not on at 1:00 on NBC because of college football, but Regis is scheduled to be on. What's different this time, is there is NOT an 'R))' on Monday's episode in the guide. I did double-check, and I have set it to record both repeats and first-run, and to keep 5 episodes. I'm expecting to receive my 2nd replacement R-15 from D* today...


----------



## GHarkness (Dec 28, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Accross the three main forum boards, there is enough clammering about the not-recording shows...
> 
> So... List them... Including the options that you have set for them.
> 
> Also be sure to take a quick look to see if you are possible hitting the known 50/100 limit for AutoRecord and ToDo List


I'm so glad to see there's a place for me to come and ask about this. I was beginning to think I was crazy!

I have Dr. Phil and Oprah set to record (series link), first run, keep until space needed. They worked okay the first time or two, but now I find that they are not recorded EXCEPT under the following situation:

I notice that it's time for Dr. Phil to come on, check the light - no recording.

Turn on TV and tell it to record. R15 comes back and says " Already recording, Continue to record, Stop and Keep, or Stop and Delete." Still no record light (these are first run episodes-I checked to make sure). I tell DVR to continue to record, and anywhere from one to five minutes later, light comes on. When going back to check the recording, I notice that the record started several minutes into the show, corresponding with when I went through the above procedure.

Hubby's R15 in next room doesn't appear to have the same issues with his series link at this time. I sure wish I hadn't sunk so much money into this thing. Customer service is impossible to get; they hide the phone number (if there is one).


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

My Name Is Earl - any NBC station Local, NY & LA
First Runs
Keep 5
Keep Until Space Needed


----------



## mak (Nov 16, 2005)

Fear Factor i only get the last 15 min. first run keep 5


----------



## CDHayz (Dec 30, 2005)

I seem to have an odd situation with my R15 DVR. Instead of not recording First Runs, I can't get it to record repeats of shows. My wife loves to watch syndicated sit coms (Golden Girls, Friends, and Will & Grace). When I tell the Series Link to record all episodes of these shows, it doesn't tape any of them. Interestingly, when I go back to the Series Link page to see what's up, the "First Run, Repeats, Both" selection always defaults to First Run. I change it back to Repeats only, select Update These Settings, go back to the Series Link page, and it's back to First Run. Obviously if the DVR thinks that it should only tape First Run episodes of these shows, I'm not going to record anything. I'm just not sure why my selection isn't sticking.

Below are the shows and times and channels:

The Golden Girls:
Channel 252 (Lifetime)
6:00am/6:30am/3:00pm/3:30pm
Episode Type: Repeats
Keep At Most: All
Keep Till I Delete

Friends:
Channel 5 (KTLA - Local)
11:30pm
Episode Type: Repeats
Keep At Most: All
Keep Till I Delete

Will & Grace:
Channel 5/252 (KTLA - Local/Lifetime)
8:30am and 12:00am
Episode Type: Repeats
Keep At Most: All
Keep Till I Delete

Interestingly, when I go to an Episode in my Find By... list, select it, hit the record option, it tells me this episode is going to be recorded, but it never shows up in my To Do list and doesn't get recorded.

Chris


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

joecool1964 said:


> Just a quick update for those who may be following-
> I totally deleted both of the series links that I had set up for Regis and for Days.
> I set them up again, and this time neither Days nor Regis are scheduled to record on Monday, but they are scheduled every other day. I thought, ok, probably because of the holiday - but I was only half right. Days is not on at 1:00 on NBC because of college football, but Regis is scheduled to be on. What's different this time, is there is NOT an 'R))' on Monday's episode in the guide. I did double-check, and I have set it to record both repeats and first-run, and to keep 5 episodes. I'm expecting to receive my 2nd replacement R-15 from D* today...


Oh good God...they sent me an R-10!


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

DTV sent you an R10????


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> DTV sent you an R10????


Yep...they sure did. I called them back last night and they fell all over
themselves apologizing. I don't blame the individual reps at all - but just
since receiving the R-15 I've had to take a day off work, and I've spent 
probably around 2 hours on the phone with various reps. They said 
they would call me sometime today to arrange to pick up the R-10, but at
this point I'm officially throwing in the towel. I'm genuinely happy for those
who have not had any problems with the unit, but I personally have had
nothing 'but' problems. I've tried to be very open-minded a patient about
this whole thing, but I think it's time to say 'uncle', and just hook up this 
R-10 and be done with it. I'll continue to monitor these most-helpful folders
and if/when the R-15 appears to be providing consistent, reliable service,
I'll probably get another one. For now, it's back to 'old faithful' Tivo.


----------



## mbrey (Jan 2, 2006)

Baltimore, MD - Fox 45 - That 70's Show
First Runs Only
Keep until full

Records every instance of that show regardless of repeats or first run. A little annoying to edit since our local Fox affiliate runs about 1000 repeats per week. Guide data does not indicate whether Repeat or New episode, but DOES show the original program dates. "(2000)" would likely not be a first run! Strangely, guide data on other services indicates "Repeat"

-------------------------

Baltimore, MD - Fox 45 - Redskins game Jan 1st 4:00pm - 7:00pm
Manual Record

Would not record at all. 

---------------------------

Baltimore, MD - ABC 2 - LOST
First Runs Only
Keep until full
Set up by pressing (R) twice at the Guide, then editing in the list.

Intermittently records repeats. New First run episodes do appear in the To Do list. When I set it up, it recorded the current nights (last weeks) repeat episodes, then added the new First runs to the To Do list later. 

Hope this helps. Mike.


----------



## mbrey (Jan 2, 2006)

Not sure where to post this, but seems to be a variation of the same problem - that is: recording ALL versions of a program regardless of the settings.

I know this is slightly off-topic (OK, so it's the totally opposite problem...) so feel free to move this to the appropriate forum.

1. Using the press (R) 2x function to set up a Series Link,
2. Then editing the data in the To Do List to reflect "First Run" only,
*OR *
2.a. Doing the same thing but with the Record Default set at "First Run" has the same effect.
3. Software clearly ignores the "Repeat" designation in the guide data.

Real-Life scenario:  
Annapolis, MD area
Local channel Fox 45
"That 70's Show"
8:00pm on January 11th

At first I thought it was because the guide data is not consistent. However I have been reviewing every single program in the To Do List. *On Thursday January 11th, 8:00pm episode, the Guide Info clearly lists the show as a repeat.*

Been thinking about this issue as it is also a heavily mentioned topic on these forums and it seems like *the software could also look at the program date* to weed-out potential non-First Run episodes of programs. The program date seems to be much more consistently present in the guide data than the First Run or Repeat designations. Wouldn't work for in-season reruns of course, but would cut down on unwanted programming.

Mike


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Young and the Restless
Set to record both first run and repeat
# to Keep 99
Keep until I delete

I have been noticing this for a few weeks now. I have it set to record daily. It does not appear in my To Do List, however. Today I was home and I noticed that it did not turn the orange record light on, so I pressed record and it gave me the warning that it was already recording, and do I want to Keep Recording, Stop and Keep, and Stop and delete. I choose Keep Recording. After it was over I pressed list and it was not there. Now I have Bold and the Beautiful set and it records everyday, and it appears in the To Do List everyday. I have reset my DVR and now I have to wait until the program guide updates until I see if Y&R is listed for the next 14 days.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Calebrot, Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s 

It seems as though "The Young & Restless" is notorious for this on my R15 as well. How are you setting up your "Series Link" for this program? 

When i have noticed this, i merely deleted the program in the "Priortizer" and set it up again from within the guide, which corrected it, at least for the next 14 days.

Obviously this is an ongoing issue for the R15, which will hopefully be corrected in a future "Update". Now, whether this is a "Guide Data" issue or some other factor effecting how this DVR uses the data, is anybody's guess at this point and it is clearly a "Major Bug" currently affecting the R15 for many users.

Donnie


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Baltimore, MD -- Maryland Public Televison (MPT-22)
Barney and Friends (did not record on 1/2/06 only)
Series Link / Both / keep 2 until I delete

---------------------------------------------------------------

I set up a SL for Barney and Friends (BF) in late November.
BF aired from 11am - 11:30am through 12/30/05, and BF recorded fine through 12/30.

Yesterday, 1/2/06, BF moved to the 11:30am - 12noon time slot, but the R15
recorded the new program (It's a Big Big World) in the 11am time slot _instead of_ recording BF.

Interestingly, the information about It's a Big Big World in the guide was 
correct, but the information about this show _while it was recording_ was
a mixture of both It's a Big Big World _and_ the BF episode that aired at 11:30.

Before the recording began, It's a Big Big World had the SL symbol R)) in the guide.
During the recording, the guide symbol showed a one-time recording R.

For today, 1/3/06, the guide shows that BF will be recorded correctly at 11:30am, and that It's a Big Big World will not be recorded.

It seems that the R15 did not correctly process the time change for BF, and it screwed up the recording of the first airing of BF in its new time slot. However, it did get corrected for the second airing of BF.

-Eric


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Calebrot, Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s
> 
> It seems as though "The Young & Restless" is notorious for this on my R15 as well. How are you setting up your "Series Link" for this program?
> 
> ...


I have it set to record both repeat and first run, because I noticed that in the prioritizer it list the episodes of Y&R and it says 0 first run, 9 scheduled, and if you watch soaps they are never repeats except maybe on a holiday. I also have it set to Keep until I delete and have set it to ALL (99). Yesterday after getting nowhere with DirecTv support, (I called and reported how I have it set, and told them that this wasn't the first time it has occurred, I was told that since it was my first call to them about it, they consider it the first time it has occurred, they told me that I have to call each and everytime it occurs, what a bunch of bull-hockey, and then they outright lied which I called them on, they said "We have no reported problems with the R15" I said then everyone on the forum linked from their webpage must be crazy because there are enough entries similar to my problem) Anyway, I reset with the red button, and then read a link about removing the plug for 30 seconds giving you a more complete reboot and reset that way, and I forced a software download. Once the guide updated, I have an entry for every episode of Y&R scheduled in the next two weeks, including today, except for tomorrow. I looked into the future in my guide and sure enough Wednesday's Y&R doesn't have a R))) next to it, and when I pull up info on it, all it says is "All episode are scheduled to record" It doesn't say "This episode is scheduled to record, All episodes are scheduled to record" like it does on any of the other entries.

Another thing I noticed is that I have it set to Record All Episodes of "Shrubs", which there are two on each Tuesday night, one at 9, and another at 9:30. I first set the one at 9 and did all the changes to record all, but still the 9:30 episode did not show in the To DO List, but I was able to set a one-time recording for that episode, but once next weeks schedule came out both the 9 and 9:30 episodes have R))) next to them.

As for the problem with Y&R I have set a one-time manual record for tomorrow, but I shouldn't have to do that. Until they get this problem worked out I think it's safest to just set a manual repeating record for it until I notice that the TO DO LIST is updating correctly, but like I said I should not have to do it that way.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I saw someone posting about major problems with the to do list in another topic and I have had the best luck by simply turning the box off when I am not there. Sometimes my list doesnt look right, then I turn it off and go to bed and the next morning its better updated. I do get a lot of duplicates but dont think I have ever missed a recording.


Bobman


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2002)

Here's an interesting one RE: Y&R & GH. I've taken possession of my parents R15 to see what's up. It was still missing some, but not all episodes of those shows. 

I tried to change it from First Run to "Repeats & First Run", but it kept changing back. So, I deleted from the prioritizer & recreated it. When recreating it, I set it to Repeat & First Run before saving it. That seems to have resolved it.

It sure looks like a guide data/First Run/Repeats problem in the code.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

"The L Word" still will not be recorded as a SL. TODO says NO EPISODES yet go to GUIDE they are there. FIND BY finds them. Manual recording gets them.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

OK, I am on my second DVR from DTV, and had hoped not to have anymore problems and it seemed to be going that way. When I first set all of my shows to record all was fine until yesterday, I went to watch something that was recorded and my List came up blank, although the line indicated around 15% occupied/85 available and I could page through what was there and see it at the top of the screen but not in the guide area, so I reset. Now today I look at my TODO list and Y&R is not scheduled to record until next Monday and Tuesday, skips next Wednesday and Thursday and is scheduled next Friday, so out of the ten entries that should be in the todo list there are only 3 entires. I have it set to record both and keep all. Bold and Beautiful is scheduled all of this week and only for Friday of next week, so it shows up 6 of 10 times in my TODO list. I have it set up for Both and Keep All. Stargate Atlantis and Stargate SG1 shows up everytime it is on this week except for the First run episodes on Friday, I have it set for First Run only but it only schedules repeats, and even in the guide the First Run episodes are not set to R))) but all the repeats are R))). Lost is set to record First Run only and keep all but it has the repeat scheduled for this week and next week, since they repeat the First Run episode prior to the actual First run of the week, in other words 8pm on Wednesdays repeat of last weeks First Run, 9pm First Run, but both are showing. Medium set for First Run keep all, has all showings scheduled including repeats.

Now because this was the second DVR and I'v had experience with them I set each and everyone of my Series Links manually, I did not use the R-R (hit record twice), I actually pulled up the program and went to series link and set the first run or both option and the Keep all option.

This is absolutetly ridiculous, and DTV should not be charging 5.99 for DVR service when it doesn't work like it should. 

To top it all off I was on the phone with a clueless CSR that told me that the DVR must be kept on at all times for it to record shows, I have since learned you don't and that it is actually better not to leave it on. And I also was told by another DTV CSR that there are no reported problems with the R15, that as far as they are concerned it works fine. Now I know why they were giving them away for free, (rebate) they're crap!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> To top it all off I was on the phone with a clueless CSR that told me that the DVR must be kept on at all times for it to record shows, I have since learned you don't and that it is actually better not to leave it on. And I also was told by another DTV CSR that there are no reported problems with the R15, that as far as they are concerned it works fine. Now I know why they were giving them away for free, (rebate) they're crap!


You will find that the first tier, and most of the 2nd tier reps on the phone, don't seem to have all the upto date information. Not sure why, it just is that way.

So, that particular CSR may not know of the issues, which make's sound like DirecTV doesn't know the issues exists... but they certainly do know they exist. They monitor forums like this, and their own (forums.directv.com).

There is a difference between being "ON" and being "ON".... Technically, the unit is ON 100% of the time, provided it has an active power source to it. Hitting the "OFF" button, puts it into standby... thus "ON" in the sense that it is still powered, and still doing it's job... it is "OFF" from the point of view that you don't see an output on the screen.... And yes, it is highly recommended that you hit the "OFF" button when you are no longer using the DVR.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> So, that particular CSR may not know of the issues, which make's sound like DirecTV doesn't know the issues exists... but they certainly do know they exist. They monitor forums like this, and their own (forums.directv.com).


This is the REALLY...REALLY sad part. If they monitor these forums (not questioning you Earl) wouldn't you think at least one of them would use half a brain cell and bring the lack of CSR training issue to management's attention? I'd say the split between bug complaints on the R-15 and CSR complaints about being clueless and giving customers WRONG information is about 50/50 here.

Common DTV, step up to the plate and at least get all of your CSRs on the same page. OR...forward all R-15 calls to a subset of well trained CSRs.


----------



## Baraccus (Dec 29, 2005)

I am pasting this from my review....This may explain the reason that people miss showing and have no record of why.

My wife has a Series Link or "season pass" For General Hospital. I have it as Priority 1 and I never set anything to record at that time. Sometimes I look through the guide day by day and sometimes I have the R))) symbol and sometimes do not. When I check the to do list, it's not always there. It doesn't make sense. Both repeats and first run are set to record. If it's not on the to do list it doesn't record. But there is no reason it shouldn't record.

I am definately under the 100 items....Trust me there is absolutely no explination for this.
I did do a small test though.
I have it set to record as a series link. It was not on the todo listbut did have the symbol R))) I made sure I was on the channel that the show is on prior to the show starting. I gave it a few mninutes after the show started and I had no orange record light. I checked the VOD and it was not in the list like it was recording. I pushed the record button on the remote and it said "do you wish to stop recording" but it wasn't recording. But it thought it was. This may explain why when you miss showings it doesn't show up in history. So I stopped the rocording and hit the record button again and it started recording but it missed the the portion that it thought it recorded. It's like it dumped the first 10 minuted from it's memory....
I also ran another system test to make sure it new I had only 1 tuner.....It knows I only have one tuner. I thought maybe it thought it was recording on tuner that is not set up yet???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Common DTV, step up to the plate and at least get all of your CSRs on the same page. OR...forward all R-15 calls to a subset of well trained CSRs.


Or change the message....

If you have a problem with your R15 go to www.dbstalk.com


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Or change the message....
> 
> If you have a problem with your R15 go to www.dbstalk.com


:icon_lol:

Well DTV's has already pulled in a bunch-o beta testers here, why not add support? :grin:  :eek2:


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

It looks like this unit has consistent problems with soap operas. I've also had issues with General Hospital that I've documented elsewhere in this forum, but will repeat here.

The problem is fairly consistant. On Friday I will check my To Do list and all upcoming episodes appear to be set to record. On Monday morning I will check again and the episode for the upcoming week will all be gone from the To Do list but the ones for the following week will still be there. I've tried setting the Series Link using the Find By feature as well as using the Guide. Neither works any better than the other. I've resigned myself to creating a new Series Link for this show every Monday morning. I'm hopeful that someone will come up with a fix.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Just create a repeated manual recording for your soaps and you will never miss any.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Bobman said:


> Just create a repeated manual recording for your soaps and you will never miss any.


That's all well and good, but that is not the way the R-15 is supposed to work, I want it to work the way it is supposed to, I shouldn't have to compensate for it, but in the mean time until DTV gets its s**t together, it's a good suggestion.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The manual record method may work for now, but keep in mind shows like The Apprentice or Survivor that switch nights or have special 2 hour shows at least once a season. The benefit of a DVR is that if the guide is right (I know, big if sometimes) it doesn't matter how the networks schedule your show. A SP or SL will pick it up correctly. Set manual records and you better be paying attention every week to the schedule.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree 100% with Calebrot & Wolffpack. Although these "work-a-rounds" are a temporary solution, we should not have to implement them consistently to compensate for the unit's faults. Let's keep plugging these problems when they happen. D* is listening, but responding has yet to be proven, with exception of the first two updates, that corrected or improved a few minor issues. We do however, expect and hopefully will see a "major update" forthcoming.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I just wanted to get it working for now so people can be happy their shows are not being missed. Maybe we should not have to but unless people want to continue to miss their shows, you need to do what you can.

No telling when the next update is. The last update was less than a month ago so I am not expecting anything to soon.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

I think it may not be DTV fault with this. I have noticed that since the complaining has started the shows are getting fixed one by one. For instance, I and a few others have complained about Y&R and B&B. Well I checked my ToDo List this morning and every occurence of each are showing in my ToDo list. Last week all of this weeks were listed but not last weeks. I think the problem is the files getting uploaded by the networks did not contain the correct information, and little by little they are getting corrected. Now if only SciFi would get on the bandwagon and get their show lists right. I have a series link set for First Run only and there are no scheduled recordings, now neither First Run or Repeat, before the problem was it was picking repeats but not First Run, well now it's not picking either, but my Local CBS channel seems to be working correctly both for the soaps I watch as well as the evening programming that I have set for that channel. My Local NBC and ABC programming is also doing well now, so I don't think it is a software problem as much as a station level problem and submitting incorrect program guides, remember the old computer saying Garbage In Garbage Out!


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

24 (the new ones on primetime Fox)
both 1st runs & repeats
Keep all
Keep Until I delete

-------------
I set it up as a series record, when I checked the 'to do list' the episode on 1/23 did not show up but next weeks (1/30) was on there with the O))) series record symbol. I recorded 1/23 manually so nothing was lost but just wanted to let you know.

Also, I think it may be the guide info because the titles were listed differently. It seemed like the one showing on the record list had the info listed twice. It was something like: 24 day 5 11:00-12:00 day 5 11:00-12:00

Thanks


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ejohnson said:


> 24 (the new ones on primetime Fox)
> both 1st runs & repeats
> Keep all
> Keep Until I delete
> ...


Just wondering. What day did you setup the single record? Was it on Monday the 23 or did you set it up before that date? Also when did you setup the series link, and for which showing? I've noticed that the todo list doesn't show what it's going to record correctly untill the current day. So if it was before Monday that you saw this i'm not suprised and it would have probably added it on Monday. The same thing with the series links too, i've setup a series link ie for 24 on 1/30 and only that one will show untill 1/23 when that epsoide will now be on the todo list. (not saying this how it should work, it's just what i've noticed).


----------



## ejohnson (Jan 4, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Just wondering. What day did you setup the single record? Was it on Monday the 23 or did you set it up before that date? Also when did you setup the series link, and for which showing? I've noticed that the todo list doesn't show what it's going to record correctly untill the current day. So if it was before Monday that you saw this i'm not suprised and it would have probably added it on Monday. The same thing with the series links too, i've setup a series link ie for 24 on 1/30 and only that one will show untill 1/23 when that epsoide will now be on the todo list. (not saying this how it should work, it's just what i've noticed).


I am trying to remember, Last week I recorded it as a single and set it as a series the next day. I think I had trouble at the time of setting it up. I don't think it was letting me set the series link off of that 1/23 episode so I skipped down (1) and set it off of 1/30. I thought it was just having trouble and as it got closer to the day it would be alright. (like you said)

So I checked the to do list 1/23 about an hour before it was going to start and 1/23 was not there (only 1/30). So I went it in the guide to set the single record.

Also, when I was in the guide to set the single record, clicking on it twice would turn off the single record, not set a series. I thought this may have been because it already had a series link.

Sorry about the rambling. I have only had the DVR for a couple of weeks so I have been recording like crazy and have set up a couple of series links. So my timeline memory is a little fuzzy, it is all kind of blurring together. But, everything else has recorded as planned.

Thanks


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Calebrot said:


> I think it may not be DTV fault with this. I have noticed that since the complaining has started the shows are getting fixed one by one. For instance, I and a few others have complained about Y&R and B&B. Well I checked my ToDo List this morning and every occurence of each are showing in my ToDo list. Last week all of this weeks were listed but not last weeks. I think the problem is the files getting uploaded by the networks did not contain the correct information, and little by little they are getting corrected. Now if only SciFi would get on the bandwagon and get their show lists right. I have a series link set for First Run only and there are no scheduled recordings, now neither First Run or Repeat, before the problem was it was picking repeats but not First Run, well now it's not picking either, but my Local CBS channel seems to be working correctly both for the soaps I watch as well as the evening programming that I have set for that channel. My Local NBC and ABC programming is also doing well now, so I don't think it is a software problem as much as a station level problem and submitting incorrect program guides, remember the old computer saying Garbage In Garbage Out!


Well I was wrong. Yesterday Y&R was in the ToDo list for today, guess what it didn't and won't record today. In my guide it is listed R))) but the orange light is not on, and when I press record it says Keep Recording, Stop and Keep, Stop and Delete. I select Keep but it is NOT recording. If I go to MYVOD it's not there, it's not anywhere. I've about had it with this piece of crap.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Calebrot said:


> Well I was wrong. Yesterday Y&R was in the ToDo list for today, guess what it didn't and won't record today. In my guide it is listed R))) but the orange light is not on, and when I press record it says Keep Recording, Stop and Keep, Stop and Delete. I select Keep but it is NOT recording. If I go to MYVOD it's not there, it's not anywhere. I've about had it with this piece of crap.


I can't give you a firm date, as I don't have a "firm" date.

So if you can hang on for a couple weeks... you should see some improvements... What I am saying is don't go throwing the unit out the window... If after the next update comes along and it still is acting this bad...

Well then that is a different story.


----------



## Calebrot (Jan 2, 2006)

Well considering all the problems, I felt it necessary to take the equipment protection plan for an extra $7.99 a month, because the unit is only warrantied for 90 days after delivery and I am already on my second one, but since this is all going to take some time, I felt that without the protection plan the 90 days might come and pass and the problem not be solved, and then tough luck without the plan. I think it is a crime that DTV is basically forcing the Equipment Protection Plan on customers by giving only 90 days warranty on something that as of right now does not function correctly. What if it's day 91 and the update that is supposed to fix the issue doesn't, so then you'd be out of luck if you didn't have the plan. Just a crime. I have had DTV for at least 10 years now. Since the hurricane in October, I have had my LNB replaced twice, the DVR replaced twice, all on waranty service, but if it was day 91 it would have cost me at least $140 for the two service calls, not to mention that by getting the DVR free you are committed to 2 years of service, so if your unit breaks on day 91 then you are either responsible for buying a new on on your own for $300 or just paying for the service for another Year and 9 months without receiving it. It's highway robery if you ask me.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ejohnson said:


> I am trying to remember, Last week I recorded it as a single and set it as a series the next day. I think I had trouble at the time of setting it up. I don't think it was letting me set the series link off of that 1/23 episode so I skipped down (1) and set it off of 1/30. I thought it was just having trouble and as it got closer to the day it would be alright. (like you said)
> 
> So I checked the to do list 1/23 about an hour before it was going to start and 1/23 was not there (only 1/30). So I went it in the guide to set the single record.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update ejohnson. Sounds like they messed up the series link info for that episode.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Calebrot, 
Did both of your 15's do the same thing with the young and the restless where it was saying it was recording in the guide but there was no light?


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

my R-15 doesn't seem to want to record NBA league pass games.

I hit record in the guide, and check the to do list, and it's there. The game is supposed to start at 10:30pm. I notice that at 10:40pm, there's no orange light. No game in the to do list, and no game in "my VOD". 

I go to the guide, there's an "R" on the game's listing. The R-15 is not on the right channel. I press select, it tells me that it's currently recording and asks me to confirm that I want to change channel. after I agree to change channel, it starts taping.

A couple of days later, same thing, I set it to record Warriors Vs Mavericks. At 10:32, still no light. Exactly the same scenario.

Today, I set it to record Warriors Vs. Lakers at 10:30. And I just checked, the game disappeared from the to do list! I had to hit record a couple of times in the guide to make it show up in the to do list. I will check at 10:30 to make sure it records.

The rest of my shows are being recorded normally. Excepts that the R-15 does not understand the meaning of first-run only.

edit: The NBA game disappeared from the to do list again. I had to set the recording again, and it started taping on time.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

It didn't record Rachael Ray's tasty travels on food network, I setup a series link for it, but no episodes are scheduled to record. It missed today's episode.

I set it to record tonight's repeat (single recording), and went to see if it would record it. It was in the to do list, and marked with an "R" in the guide. Same as with the NBA games, it didn't change the channel and didn't start recording. I had to manually change the channel for it to start recording the show.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

gimme5 said:


> It didn't record Rachael Ray's tasty travels on food network, I setup a series link for it, but no episodes are scheduled to record. It missed today's episode.
> 
> I set it to record tonight's repeat (single recording), and went to see if it would record it. It was in the to do list, and marked with an "R" in the guide. Same as with the NBA games, it didn't change the channel and didn't start recording. I had to manually change the channel for it to start recording the show.


LOL maybe it doesn't like Rachael as much as I don't


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm going to pick this thread for this report - there are a couple that it could go in...

I have 2 R15's. Both have worked great for around 2 months now.

Last week - around Wednesday I think, maybe Thursday, one of them that had been set to record the Tonight Show (as a series link) simply stopped recording it for no apparent reason. I also had my local news, and network news, set up to record as series links, as well as the program 24.

In trying to resolve the problem, I attempted several resets including the red button, power cycling, and using the menu reset function. In between these various attempts, I deleted all recording requests, series links, everything in the to-do list - anything I could think of that might have an influence on the problem. In trying to set back up my various recording requests, I was not able to get the local news to record as a series link. I could only get a single R, never an R)), whether it was by using the record button while the show was displayed in the guide, or going through the menu functions to try and record it, putting the applicable information in the series link tab, etc.

Finally, after trying everything else I could think of without success, I performed the clear and delete process that is posted in another thread here. That fixed the problem as far as being able to set a series record for the news.

As for anything else recording or not recording as scheduled, nothing else has come on yet, so it will be a couple of days before I can tell if those problems were corrected.

Carl


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Saturday Night Live won't record for me. I have a series link set up, and it shows the (R)) in teh guide for every episode, but it doesn't record them. I don't think it shows up in my to do list, either. POS.

Ricky


----------



## mikewolf13 (Jan 31, 2006)

GH has recorded for a cople days but today nope....in fact it is not in the todo list until next tuesday....but if i go to the prioritizer and look at episodes it lists every episode..including today's which aired hours earlier but ti did not record.

To do list is at 75
SL is set at 5 episodes (none currently in VOD)- all episodes
History does not show any rcord of it being recorded or cancelled

I have the issue with GH several times before with sporadic success. I have no conflictig shows and am using both tuners.

If you are one of the "knowledgeable"ones hat have had no issues, set upa SL for GH and see what happens over the next two weeks.....


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

mikewolf13 said:


> GH has recorded for a cople days but today nope....in fact it is not in the todo list until next tuesday....but if i go to the prioritizer and look at episodes it lists every episode..including today's which aired hours earlier but ti did not record.
> 
> To do list is at 75
> SL is set at 5 episodes (none currently in VOD)- all episodes
> ...


What happens if you set it to Keep All? I know this probably won't help but heckstranger things have come up with these boxes.


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

Carl6,

I have noticed that after a R15 restart, some series link programs loose their 'set up'. If I press SELECT on a program in the prioritizer list, then choose Episodes, it sometimes tells me there are none scheduled. Problem is I can find them easily in the guide. Others seem to be OK after a restart, and there appears to be no pattern to which ones get lost.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

techNoodle said:


> Carl6,
> 
> I have noticed that after a R15 restart, some series link programs loose their 'set up'. If I press SELECT on a program in the prioritizer list, then choose Episodes, it sometimes tells me there are none scheduled. Problem is I can find them easily in the guide. Others seem to be OK after a restart, and there appears to be no pattern to which ones get lost.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


Do they stay that way or does it just take time for them to populate?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

techNoodle said:


> Carl6,
> 
> I have noticed that after a R15 restart, some series link programs loose their 'set up'. If I press SELECT on a program in the prioritizer list, then choose Episodes, it sometimes tells me there are none scheduled. Problem is I can find them easily in the guide. Others seem to be OK after a restart, and there appears to be no pattern to which ones get lost.
> 
> Any ideas anyone?


I am not really sure what is going on at the moment. DirecTV has made some changes in the data stream that is being sent out, which may also include changes in the guide data (whether or not we can actually see it in the guide).

Separate from that, they have shuffled a couple of channels around on different transponders. I would guess that is to try and better balance the system load and maybe help with some of the over compression problems that some are experiencing.

I am going to speculate - and that is all that it is, speculation - that one or more of these changes, or possibly some combination of these changes, is causing problems with the R15 that are not being cleared or resolved without a complete clear and delete reset. It may be related to specific programs, or specific channels, I don't know. It may not be. However, based on specific problems I have seen reported over the past week or so in various forums, as well as the ones I experienced, it appears that some efforts are being made to fix certain issues, and those efforts are in fact resulting in other problems.

Further complicating things at DirecTV I suspect (and again, I'm only speculating) is that recent software changes they have sent out to other devices, such as the D10 standard receiver, have resulted in some unexpected problems. As a result, their engineering staff is having to fight multiple battles simultaneously, and probably without enough resources to do so. Too many fires for too small a fire department. Someone really should take a close look at their software management group - they don't appear to understand basic concepts such as "software requirements" and "software verification".

That's the best guess I can make at the moment. We'll have to wait and see how this all boils out in the longer run (which I hope isn't too long). I really do like the R15 in general, but must agree that a dvr that doesn't do it's most basic function (properly recording shows) isn't of much use to anyone.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I guess instead of everyone having to "guess" and "speculate" it would be nice for something from DTV like an update advisory letting customers know changes are being made and if a customer encounters problems the steps to follow are A, B and C.

That is opposed to silence.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I am beginning to think the problem is more the "guide data" than the R-15 itself. I noticed recently that the guide data is more through for some shows and not complete enough for others.

I have had program descriptions end in mid description, be very detailed on one screen and little on others. This past weekend I recorded Mike Tyson boxing on ESPN Classic. It said Mike Tyson boxing in the guide when I recorded it but when I went to watch it it only said "Boxing", no description at all.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

I have my Series Links set to Both (First Run and Reruns).
The first one I set up as First Run Only and checked the guide the next day to see if it was set to record. It wasn't. Then, after looking further in the guide I have noticed that the information was not stating First Run on shows I knew to be First Runs.

Since setting them up for Both I have not missed a recording yet. If I get something that I have watched before then I just delete it and move on.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Murph said:


> I have my Series Links set to Both (First Run and Reruns).
> The first one I set up as First Run Only and checked the guide the next day to see if it was set to record. It wasn't. Then, after looking further in the guide I have noticed that the information was not stating First Run on shows I knew to be First Runs.
> 
> Since setting them up for Both I have not missed a recording yet. If I get something that I have watched before then I just delete it and move on.


This is how I've ALWAYS set up my series records on digital cable (Comcast). I ALWAYS, ALWAYS, ALWAYS use "all recordings" to make sure not to miss any, as I don't trust the guide data that comes through. If you get something extra you can always delete it later - if it doesn't record a show, then you're screwed...


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

So far the only thing that has worked for recording GH is to set up a manual recording for Mon-Fri at the time needed.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Bobman said:


> I am beginning to think the problem is more the "guide data" than the R-15 itself. I noticed recently that the guide data is more through for some shows and not complete enough for others.
> 
> I have had program descriptions end in mid description, be very detailed on one screen and little on others. This past weekend I recorded Mike Tyson boxing on ESPN Classic. It said Mike Tyson boxing in the guide when I recorded it but when I went to watch it it only said "Boxing", no description at all.


Does anyone know if DTV sends different guide data streams for the different DVRs? R15, DTivo, UTV & such?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Does anyone know if DTV sends different guide data streams for the different DVRs? R15, DTivo, UTV & such?


Think it could also be not so much different Guide Data, but how each one of them uses that data? I thought the data sent to all TiVo's was supposed to me massaged by TiVo itself with all that added content in it?


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Heck, maybe the R15's were setup to use the Tivo stream to save a little work but they didn't figure out all the little bits & bytes and what they mean. Might not be that far fetched given the rush to market and the resources it would take to develop and maintain their own guide data stream.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Wolffpack said:


> Heck, maybe the R15's were setup to use the Tivo stream to save a little work but they didn't figure out all the little bits & bytes and what they mean. Might not be that far fetched given the rush to market and the resources it would take to develop and maintain their own guide data stream.


Very interesting point.  and one to seriously ponder, even being as "far fetched" as it may seem. What better way to "cut corners" when you're in a rush to get consumers off your back for lengthy delays.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hey, I'd consider going that route under those circumstances.

a) Your staff doesn't have the time.
b) It's guide data that will be coming down the SAT for the next few years.
c) How would anyone know?

Only drawbacks are:

1) Make sure you and your staff know that part has to be fixed eventually and you need your own stream.
2) Figuring out what exactly is in the stream.

I've done some of #2 there and it's very interesting (Show IDs, Episode IDs, Thumbs data, date codes, Episode codes, Series Codes, but basically a job of reverse engineering. It's completely possible this could be why some fixes seem to be making their way into the mix.

In my development days I'd "steal" anything I could to get stuff working quickly, hoping later to have time to do it right. How out there hasen't stolen a few bubble sort routines in their times? 

If anyone is interested I've been doing some digging on the data stream on Tivos and here are some attachments containing "some" of the data from the new Survivor season coming up.


----------



## Murph (Jan 21, 2006)

Problem:

Had "Crumbs" set as Series Link at 9:30 on ABC NY
Tried to set it to 12:30 on ABC LA and can't do Series Link.

Tried to set up Series Link at 12:00 on NBC LA for "Scrubs" and that won't take either.

Weird thing is that at the time I kept checking my To Do List and Bones showed up twice for last night at 12:00 on Fox LA so I deleted one. THe other stayed.
I checked a little while later and another show that I wasn't trying to alter in any way showed two records at the same time and date so I deleted one of those as well. Again, the other stayed in the List.


----------



## ytisalca (Feb 4, 2006)

I've got the DVR set to record only new episodes of Stargate SG-1 on Sci Fi as well as Battlestar Gallactica but it records EVERYTHING. Cannot fix it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Since the release of the 109f software version.

This thread is being closed.
post all new issues to the new thread
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=52689


----------

